
Gab is the Pro-Free Speech Social Network (with 40k sign ups in 3 weeks) - mfishbein
https://medium.com/zero-infinity/gab-ai-is-the-pro-free-speech-social-network-65b6027dd0ab#.ka59t9ck3
======
Hondor
“No illegal pornography, a zero tolerance policy for promoting terrorism or
violence, and users are not allowed to post other’s confidential information
without their consent.”

Oh, so not free speech afterall. Also it's obviously going to be blocked in
any country that doesn't like free speech. I won't even bother trying to use
it in China.

------
smt88
It's tacky to post content like this on HN without disclosing a personal
interest in the company/product. I'm assuming by your profession (as well as
using this URL:
[https://gab.ai/?ref=mfishbein](https://gab.ai/?ref=mfishbein)) that you have
a business relationship with Gab.

